
Redditor explains why Ayn Rand's ideas are wrong. - pavs
http://www.reddit.com/r/philosophy/comments/cvb8l/can_anyone_here_say_why_rands_ideas_are_wrong/c0vjnyt
======
byrneseyeview
This is the standard critique. We all pick premises; we don't all admit it.

